# Infection vs pip



## dk8594 (Dec 5, 2020)

Those of us who pin for trt pin enough that odds are pretty good that at some point w’ll have either excruciating pip or an infection.  I have this beautiful infection on my thigh at the moment so I will list the ways infections are different than run of the mill pip.

- Both hurt the day after the injection.  Pip Starts to feel better; infections start to feel worse.
- Stretching and massage relieves pop; it irritates infectious
- Infections are red, painful, and increase in size until treated.

If you have an infection and so-so insurance it can be diagnosed and you can get prescribed antibiotics via telemedicine.  I use LiveHealth Online for $50.

Hope this post is never applicable to any of you, but if it is catch it early and get it treated soon.  Here is a pic of what an infection may look like.

https://ibb.co/thTRX5z


----------



## xyokoma (Dec 6, 2020)

Still haven't flexed that quad...


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 6, 2020)

I have never had an infection from pinning


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 6, 2020)

They also are warm to the touch and cause you to have a fever.  

I don't believe that pinning for the purposes of TRT will ever cause an infection as long as you use new, clean pinz and sterilize the area before.  Also, TRT doses are quite small so the amount of volume wouldn't even cause a sterile abscess.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 6, 2020)

Don’t forget hematoma’s!


----------



## Jin (Dec 6, 2020)

Thought the title said “infection vs PP”.


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> Thought the title said “infection vs PP”.



Infection in the pp, lol.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 6, 2020)

So far I've not had an infection. I get pip mostly when I pin lats but quads are generally good to go


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 6, 2020)

*been infected top half of my right glute hurt like hell 2 hrs of antibiotic drip,(doc didnt want to hit my other cheek with Rocphen ) he thought it would be torcherous*


----------



## DOOM (Dec 6, 2020)

Just thought hematoma’s should be included. They look like a infection but there not. It’s caused by internal bleeding in the muscle. The pip was excruciating!


----------



## Kris_19D (Dec 15, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Just thought hematoma’s should be included. They look like a infection but there not. It’s caused by internal bleeding in the muscle. The pip was excruciating!



Ahh one time when I first started TRT - I should say after I started pinning the glute instead of quad - I asked my wife to help me and she pinned my glute with the drawing pin... 18g and at the wrong angle - 1.5" deep and tore through all the muscle on the way there LOL... That was no fun. BTW *DOOM* you and I live in the same state. Not sure how far away from Aurora you are, but maybe we could chat over PM sometime if you feel like it. Weather sucks right now


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Dec 15, 2020)

No infection and not much PIP, but I’ve only pinned felts.   Seems like the best place for me as it’s painless and simple.  Sure, eventually I might hit quads, but kinda scared after I’ve read some horror stories.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 15, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> No infection and not much PIP, but I’ve only pinned felts.   Seems like the best place for me as it’s painless and simple.  Sure, eventually I might hit quads, but kinda scared after I’ve read some horror stories.


...i've never been able to pin a delt without passing a vein and squirting blood across the room


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 15, 2020)

I have some winstrol that has some pip and some test 500  that has lots of pip... never had an infection.  Other than dnp giving me a fungal rash on my dick to the point that poor ****er was bloody raw.. that was an embarrassing doctor's visit.  Actually 3 visits.  Tried  it 2 other times a year later and same damn rash on my dick and hand popped up within the first day.  Can't do the dnp no more


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 15, 2020)

I had what I thought was an infection, all the symptoms were present but about 10 days later it completely went away on its own without any meds 
unless my body was able to fight it off without help. 

but it def hurt felt hot as hell, hard and felt like my muscle had been cut down the middle


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 11, 2021)

I've seen a reaction to the carrier oil..ugly..
This is becoming more and more of a thing now that all kind of oils are being used..


----------

